# What is the proper use of urgent care codes S9083 and S9088



## belardor (Jul 22, 2013)

How can I properly use S9083 and S9088?  My understanding of these two urgent care codes is that, if no other procedures are done within that visit, then you will use only the S9083.  But, if the same patient has other procedures in addition to the office visit, such as pathology and laboratory/microbiology tests then the S9088 code would be used instead, as this indicates to the payer that other procedures were done and the urgent care facility would be reimbursed at a higher level due to the additional time and effort that went into the visit.   
Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.


----------

